# PLEASE HELP!!! WIFE IS MOVING OUT!! (Wife Reply)



## r.cheese (Jun 3, 2010)

I am r.cheese wife and this is my side. I am moving out because I was living with my husband and then we became homeless. This is the way it has to be until we can get back on our feet because of our autistic sons insurance issues. I feel resentment towards my husband because he does not put me and my kids first. I say this because of his habits, i.e. $420.00 per month for cigarettes for him considering that he brings home about $600.00 bi-weekly and only brought home $493.00 last pay check. I think that if he really saw us as a priority, he would at least try to diminish that so we could pay rent. It makes no sense to me what so ever. I love my husband and I want to be with my husband. I have been a loyal faithful, dedicated wife and mother. I feel like I have given him the 6 years of our marriage to make this right and we lost everything and are homeless. So I am taking matters into my own hands to work to put a roof over our kids head. We are both in counseling separately and I feel that once we are able to heal as individuals we can come together stronger than ever before. My goal is to save my family. I don't know what else to do. I feel like I am drowning and I need a life vest not an anchor.


----------



## bestplayer (Jan 23, 2010)

r.cheese said:


> I am r.cheese wife and this is my side. I am moving out because I was living with my husband and then we became homeless. This is the way it has to be until we can get back on our feet because of our autistic sons insurance issues. I feel resentment towards my husband because he does not put me and my kids first. I say this because of his habits, i.e. $420.00 per month for cigarettes for him considering that he brings home about $600.00 bi-weekly and only brought home $493.00 last pay check. I think that if he really saw us as a priority, he would at least try to diminish that so we could pay rent. It makes no sense to me what so ever. I love my husband and I want to be with my husband. I have been a loyal faithful, dedicated wife and mother. I feel like I have given him the 6 years of our marriage to make this right and we lost everything and are homeless. So I am taking matters into my own hands to work to put a roof over our kids head. We are both in counseling separately and I feel that once we are able to heal as individuals we can come together stronger than ever before. My goal is to save my family. I don't know what else to do. I feel like I am drowning and I need a life vest not an anchor.


Best of luck with that . One suggestion is dont get back together just because you have kids with him or out of obligations , go back to him only because you truly want to . I hope your husband agrees with me .


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

This has nothing to do with the root of all the problems, but how would you feel if you both determined a set amount of money for him to spend on his cigarettes?? Hey, you have $100 for this two weeks to buy cigs, make em last!! Could that work, or at least be a jumping off point??

I know the struggles you have with an autistic child, my son is as well. He is about to turn 7 and when they are younger it sometimes feels like things will never get better. How old is your son??


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Having a child with serious special needs is so difficult, and I have the utmost respect for your desire to take matters into your own hands. I'm guessing there is more to the story than just cigarettes.

Have you mined the county services for whatever help you can get--special schooling, low income housing, whatever it takes? Figuring out what you can qualify for and then waiting to talk to the right people, etc., is a full-time job in itself. If you have not already done so, start with a social worker--contact the hospital with which your doctor is affiliated and ask to speak to someone there as an initial contact, for example. Good luck.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

If you are in the States, go to Join the Live United Movement. They will help you. That's what they are set up for - to help people in crises.


----------



## Meriter (Nov 10, 2009)

r.cheese said:


> I am r.cheese wife and this is my side. I am moving out because I was living with my husband and then we became homeless. This is the way it has to be until we can get back on our feet because of our autistic sons insurance issues. I feel resentment towards my husband because he does not put me and my kids first. I say this because of his habits, i.e. $420.00 per month for cigarettes for him considering that he brings home about $600.00 bi-weekly and only brought home $493.00 last pay check. I think that if he really saw us as a priority, he would at least try to diminish that so we could pay rent. It makes no sense to me what so ever. I love my husband and I want to be with my husband. I have been a loyal faithful, dedicated wife and mother. I feel like I have given him the 6 years of our marriage to make this right and we lost everything and are homeless. So I am taking matters into my own hands to work to put a roof over our kids head. We are both in counseling separately and I feel that once we are able to heal as individuals we can come together stronger than ever before. My goal is to save my family. I don't know what else to do. I feel like I am drowning and I need a life vest not an anchor.


you are broke and homeless butyou are both online and he is spending over $400 per month on cigarettes??
Something doesn't add up here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

